# FR: I will/would go there - j'irai(s) là-bas - pronom "y" avec "aller" au futur/conditionnel ?



## agueda

"Si mon oncle va à la réunion, je n'y irai pas."

I'm not sure if I located 'y' in the right place in the second part of the sentence...
Thanks!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## zazap

agueda said:


> "Si mon oncle va à la réunion, je n'y irai pas."


----------



## L'irlandais

Looks good to me; *je n'y irai pas *non plus...


----------



## fran2488

getting a tad confused here... I am wanting to write "i will go there" in french. I thought it should be something like j'y irai..which, to me, doesnt sound or look right at all. Can you use "y" in front of a vowel like that?? 

help!!
thanks xxx


----------



## Thias

" j'y irais " me semble correct.. même si, that sounds weird 
mais de toute façon je traduirais:
I will go there
> J'irais là-bas


----------



## CaroleAussie

Salut, 

Tu peux dire les 2, mais effectivement :
"Demain, j'irai là-bas" semble plus correct.

And yes, you can use "y" in front of a vowel.

Cheers,
Carole


----------



## cropje_jnr

I will go = j'irai
I would go (cond.) = j'irai*s*


----------



## CapnPrep

fran2488 said:


> I am wanting to write "i will go there" in french. I thought it should be something like j'y irai..which, to me, doesnt sound or look right at all. Can you use "y" in front of a vowel like that??


According to _Le bon usage_ (§659, e, 3º):


> _Y_ se supprime devant le futur et le conditionnel d'_aller_ […] _Non, vous n'irez pas à cette porte ! Non, vous n'irez pas ! _(Hugo)
> Certains auteurs n’ont pas craint de mettre y : _Vous n'y irez pas ?_ (Littré)


So you can use _y_ or leave it out (or replace it with _là-bas_ as the others have suggested).


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> So you can use _y_ or leave it out (or replace it with _là-bas_ as the others have suggested).




Hi,
I do not recommend to replace "Y" with "là-bas" as the meaning is quite different.
"Y" can mean any place you have just mentioned, (as in the examples), and must be used if you mean a place you have just mentioned.
I would recommend to leave it out.
"J'irai".


----------



## CyanRedYellow

CapnPrep said:


> So you can use _y_ or leave it out (or replace it with _là-bas_ as the others have suggested).



So is the option of leaving it out only with the verb "aller"? (I'm using a textbook that simply says that "y" is just not used with the future or the conditionnal.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Fred_C said:


> I do not recommend to replace "Y" with "là-bas" as the meaning is quite different.


"Quite different"? 

Could you please explain the difference you see that makes _là-bas_ unsuitable? (_J'irai là-bas_ is perfectly acceptable to me.)


----------



## CyanRedYellow

My textbook's wording is a little ambiguous on this topic, so I was wondering if anyone could clear this up for me. Can y be dropped in all sentences in the future or conditional, or can it only be dropped when it would have to be put in front aller? Thanks.


----------



## marget

I think that aller  is an exceptional case. You would certainly say j'y penserai(s). I believe that the previous discussion dealt just with aller.


----------



## Maître Capello

marget said:


> I think that aller  is an exceptional case. You would certainly say j'y penserai(s). I believe that the previous discussion dealt just with aller.


 You're right.

Note that we would even use _y_ with any other verb begining with an _i_ – in any tense.

_Viens voir notre spectacle ; j'*y* *i*mite un perroquet._


----------



## RobinL

CyanRedYellow said:


> So is the option of leaving it out only with the verb "aller"? (I'm using a textbook that simply says that "y" is just not used with the future or the conditionnal.)



Just adding to this for future googlers [it came up when i googled "Je y irai"]

I'm using the Michel Thomas tapes to learn French.  He actually uses the following phrases as part of the course:

I will go there                   j'y irais
We will go there tonight     nous y irons ce soir

So it appears it is acceptable among some speakers [although French is not Thomas's mother tongue, as I understand it].


----------



## Maître Capello

RobinL said:


> I will go there - j'y irais
> We will go there tonight - nous y irons ce soir


These phrases are pretty unusual and are only found in some rare writings. In fact, I've never heard any native French speakers actually *say* such phrases. We either say just _j'irai_ or _j'irai là-bas_ but never _j'y irai_.

PS: I will go → _j'irai_ / I would go → _j'irai*s*_


----------



## marget

CyanRedYellow said:


> So is the option of leaving it out only with the verb "aller"? (I'm using a textbook that simply says that "y" is just not used with the future or the conditionnal.)


 
You might want to check the textbook more closely.  It should mention that this usage applies to aller, not to other verbs in the future or conditional.


----------



## vidar

Voila la phrase:

*Un jour, j'irais sur la lune, un jour, j'irais.*

Ma question c'est pourquoi la deuxième 'j'irais' manque le pronom y ? J'ai cru qu'elle devait l'utiliser 'J'y irais' ?


----------



## olivier68

Oui... mais c'est difficile de répondre sans aucun contexte… Si c'est un poème ou une chanson, "j'y irai(s)" ne sonne pas très bien.
Etes-vous certain de "*irais*" qui est un conditionnel alors que le sens semble plutôt impliquer le futur "*irai*" ?


----------



## k@t

Au delà du manque de contexte et du conditionnel a priori un peu étrange signalés par Olivier, ce _y_ est classiquement ellipsé (pour des raisons articulatoires) quand il précède un /i/ (pour le verbe _aller _cela concerne donc toutes les personnes au futur et au conditionnel présent) :








> Le Bon usage


----------



## Bezoard

Vous trouverez de nombreux fils sur la question du "y irai" :
Search results for query: Y IRAI


----------

